# when do I start my cycle



## txoncallguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys I need to know, how long must I be lifting before I start my 1st cycle. I am just begining to lift, been away from lifting for yrs. Do I lift a few weeks, months/days before my 1st cycle or do I start taking my cycle immediately even though the only weights Ive lifted come in a 12 oz can of bud.Thanks for the info ahead of time.


----------



## oakraider1 (Oct 27, 2005)

I would wait until going to the gym becomes a habit and not chore. Also eat clean to flush out your system I doubt you ate good those years. You always want to start with a good foundation first if you don't you you run the risk of getting hurt


----------



## 2RIIPPED (Oct 27, 2005)

ya oakraider has the right idea, you should start lifting and eating right before your cycle since you can probably gain good weight naturally just by eating right. Then when you reach your genetic limit you can start cycling and exceed your genetic limit.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 27, 2005)

oakraider1 said:
			
		

> I would wait until going to the gym becomes a habit and not chore. Also eat clean to flush out your system I doubt you ate good those years. You always want to start with a good foundation first if you don't you you run the risk of getting hurt



I didn't know that eating clean would flush out all the bad food you ate in the past.  I guess you learn something new everyday!


TXONCALLGUY it sounds like you have a lot of research to do before even considering to start a cycle.  You need to give your body a chance to see what it can do before turning to gear.  That alone could take years.  Next, your BMI means crap, you need to know your body fat percentage (fat calipers).  If you think you need to loose 23 more pounds, then you definitly should not be considering a cycle right now.  It sound to me like you need a good diet and a good lifting and cardio routine.  Gear can do a lot, but it's not magic.  You need to put in some serious time in the gym, eating right and reading.  I'm sure some of the Mods and Vets here will be able to put you on the right track, that's what their here for!  Good luck!


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 27, 2005)

If you have been away from lifting for years. what made you suddenly want to get on AAS. I agree wait awhile and learn a bit before even considering gear.


----------



## imdaman1 (Oct 28, 2005)

You should workout and study for at least 1 year bro.  It will take at least that long for you to get thru the trial-and-error periods of finding out how your body responds to different types of lifting routines.  Also, AFTER the "cleanup" phase that these other guys are talking about - you have to slowly begin to increase to protein intake.  You can't suddenly start eating 400g of protein every day and expect your body to absorb it.  You'll just get sick.  But without this type of protein intake - you will see little results.  Unfortunately, steroids really aren't magic.  You still have to commit yourself 110% and make bodybuilding your lifestyle in order to get what you want out of it.
Getting gear and sticking needles into your ass every day is the easy part.  But actually making your body grow is a task that tests the willpower of any man.  Better be certain your up to it before wasting a wad of cash on a bunch of steroids man.  Trust me!


----------



## txoncallguy (Oct 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the info guys*

Thanks for the great responses guys, looks like I need to be in the gym for a while before starting my 1st cycle..Ive always been pretty good at reaching my goals..so Ive gotta hit the gym and do some more reserch..but thanks guys. Im still going to be a lurker here in the meantime and pick up some pointers.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 28, 2005)

This is the best place you can be at to learn more and educate yourself on topics from dieting to workout programs and cycle info.  If you have any questions about anything, don't be afraid to ask.  Someone is always here to help!  




			
				txoncallguy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the great responses guys, looks like I need to be in the gym for a while before starting my 1st cycle..Ive always been pretty good at reaching my goals..so Ive gotta hit the gym and do some more reserch..but thanks guys. Im still going to be a lurker here in the meantime and pick up some pointers.


----------



## oakraider1 (Oct 28, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> I didn't know that eating clean would flush out all the bad food you ate in the past.  I guess you learn something new everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you keep your comments to your self thats twice this week!! When I reply to your post then talk shit!


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 29, 2005)

Did you take the time to read your comment?  So I'm not supposed to comment on your posts but you can comment on mine?  I'm really getting tired of newbies with 1 cycle under their belt trying to give other newbies all kinds of advice and suggestions.  That's what Mods and Vets are for!  I've worked out since I was 14, researched gear for over 3 years now, done 2 cycles and have been a member here and other boards for awhile now and I don't try to give 1/4 of the advice you guys are trying to give.  I've noticed a lot of the advice is wrong, doesn't make sence, or is advice that was read off of other posts but never personally experienced.  I like to post and contribute also, but I try not to babble about thing I'm not sure of and give advice about things I've never done.  Like I said, that's why we have board vets and mods.
This response is not directed at just you and is just my opinion.



			
				oakraider1 said:
			
		

> STEELADDICTION said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 29, 2005)

Gentlemen, let's keep it civil and stick to the original question please.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 29, 2005)

txoncallguy said:
			
		

> Guys I need to know, how long must I be lifting before I start my 1st cycle. I am just begining to lift, been away from lifting for yrs. Do I lift a few weeks, months/days before my 1st cycle or do I start taking my cycle immediately even though the only weights Ive lifted come in a 12 oz can of bud.Thanks for the info ahead of time.


I would like to know more about your situation.
How old are you? How long did you work out previously? What type of workout? How seriously dedicated were you last time?
What is your routine this time? How serious are you about sticking to it? What does your diet consist of?


----------

